# b12 cai



## xp1_ericsdaman (Jul 4, 2003)

I want to know what cold air intake i can add to my stock 88 sentra i think its either e16i ca16. Its got that big black circular air vent thingy. Do i have to remove it??? I really dont want to cause its my dads car. But i think i can get him to give it to me. Plus im only 13 and i want to do an engine swaqp i was thinkin sr20det cause i found a cheap 1 plus my grandpa is a mehcanic and can help me. Plus i was wanderin should i get a honduh jk BTW i want to add a drift kit from a 1994 sentra and waz wonderin if it would be direct bolt on


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I removed the black circular tubing becuase its been rendered pretty useless by other members of the forum. 

And i dont think the 94 drift kit would be a direct bolt on due to differnt chasis... i could be wrong tho..


----------



## xp1_ericsdaman (Jul 4, 2003)

u on aol


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

if you(or your dad) have an'88 then your engine is the e16i and i believe someone on here retrofitted a cai for another car to work on his b-12 but if you don't like spending lots of money(or don't have any money to spend like me) on mods then can just get a K&N and chop up the "airbox" like me and a few other people have done on here.You can see pics if you click on My Car! in my sig


----------



## xp1_ericsdaman (Jul 4, 2003)

where u get the little filter on the valve cover


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

i got mine from autozone but as soon as i get the time i'll get a K&N one instead


----------



## xp1_ericsdaman (Jul 4, 2003)

and the fliter in ur custum air box
does it add hp or sound nice or add ne thing funcitional


----------



## xp1_ericsdaman (Jul 4, 2003)

minute u know bout the drift kit cause i can get nismo87r to mold it for me so i can put it on u think it'll be bolt on after he molds it


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

sorry i'm retarded or something what's a drift kit, same thing as a body kit?


----------



## xp1_ericsdaman (Jul 4, 2003)

its a type of body kit it looks like umm how do i post a pic


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

xp1_ericsdaman said:


> *and the fliter in ur custum air box
> does it add hp or sound nice or add ne thing funcitional *


i got the K&N and believe it adds a little bit of power and has a real nice deep sound when at half-full throttle but i can't here it anymore cuz my muffler rusted off. but it's nice to not have to buy a new filter now cuz now i can just take the filter out any wash it and put it back in. i can't post my pics for some reason all i know is links


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

sounds like the body kit might work if it modified to fit


----------



## xp1_ericsdaman (Jul 4, 2003)

o kewl
i waz wonderin cause my dad might buy it


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

i'm not saying it would definitely work just that it might. when i get the cash i will get a b-12 body kit


----------



## xp1_ericsdaman (Jul 4, 2003)

kewl i dont have ne cash yet till i get my job at the end of this year


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

can you post a link for the body kit your talking about or a website


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

here's a kaminari kit








and the rear








here's an erebuni kit








and the rear


----------



## xp1_ericsdaman (Jul 4, 2003)

ok
http://community.webshots.com/photo/42523802/42523961gvWeqg


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

cool nice car. like the paint. got any pics of your (or your dads)sentra


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i have the xenon but i dont have any pics or a link to the site


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

xenon kit








http://impactparts.com/xenon.htm


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

the xenon one looks hard


----------



## xp1_ericsdaman (Jul 4, 2003)

i dont have a digital camera yet.


----------



## xp1_ericsdaman (Jul 4, 2003)

its blue with very little damage. Has couple of dings and windsheilds broke thats it. No rust the paint isnt chipping and its stock


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

don't think i've ever seen a b-12 with blue factory paint. All i ever see around here is red(faded as hell), white, and black.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yep most of the b12s here in the carolinas are a light blue , some red like mine ,white ,grey, and brown of all colors


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

i dont know about cai been long time for me and a b12 but..what i used to do witht he stock air filter lid...turn it upside down and tighten it....car breathes easier....since it been carb and all


----------

